# Documentary (Afghanistan): To Hell and Back Again



## trudawg (23 Oct 2011)

I've searched and searched but cannot find a Canadian release date  :facepalm:

Anybody here know something I don't?

Looks awesome.


http://trailers.apple.com/trailers/independent/hellandbackagain/


----------



## FlyingDutchman (23 Oct 2011)

November 11 Winnipeg: Best of HotDocs

November 11 Vancity Theater;Vancouver, Canada


----------



## trudawg (24 Oct 2011)

Thanks Bro. Probably the same for Calgary. Can't wait!


----------

